# THE definitive moment in rock and roll



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Maybe it is the margarita talking, but this may be THE definitive moment in rock and roll. The album version has never done anything for me, but this version floors me. God lord, my guitar is so loud playing along with this right now!


[video=youtube;uRPdfg46NjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRPdfg46NjI[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That whole program was a difinitive moment in rock n roll. I'd love to get a good quality copy of it. I saw it once on TV and it was mesmerizing.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Hehe one of my favourite Who songs and performances - rumoured to be the biggest single reason the Stones didn't release RnR Circus, that the Who's performance put everything the Stones did to total shame. I posted it in my 'Who thread' a couple weeks back. The Live at Leeds version is great too.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

every Who performance was an incredible display of energy & talent 


[video=youtube;Rp6-wG5LLqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp6-wG5LLqE[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL - one of his old SGs would have been in pieces like balsa wood!!!

They were the first. Everyone else can only follow...


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

This is how I like my Who.

[video=youtube_share;CLqOJ-Y2YbU]http://youtu.be/CLqOJ-Y2YbU[/video]


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Disagree.

[video=youtube;HbqQL0J_Vr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbqQL0J_Vr0[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

A definitive moment? Sure
THE definitive moment?

I don't think so--but that's not to tear it down, because I don't know that there is one most definitive moment.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I agree with you there.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

At the risk of getting into semantics, seeing as how this Who clip has remained "unseen" until recently can it still be considered a definitive moment in Rock & Roll?

FWIW I love this version of the song.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

With all due respect, it must be the margarita talking. I personally never liked "The Who". Still don't.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the guitar player is a pedo.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Speeding Moon

For years I have been searching my LP's looking for the "Definitive" moment of R'nR - still haven't found it but I'll keep looking.

DW


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> At the risk of getting into semantics, seeing as how this Who clip has remained "unseen" until recently can it still be considered a definitive moment in Rock & Roll?
> 
> FWIW I love this version of the song.


It hasn't been unseen until recently?-it appeared in the movie "The Kids Are Alright"--although it might not be exactly the same visually--it is the same performance.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't understand the question.
trying to find a definitive moment for rock and roll, seems very un-Rockandroll to me.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Traynor_Garnet, you accidentally pasted the wrong video in your OP. That's okay, we all make mistakes now and then. I've posted the correct video for you here.:smile-new: 

Seriously speaking, with due respect, posts #8 & 10, hit the nail on the head (or the drum on the skins) if you prefer.

[video=youtube;HaZpZQG2z10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaZpZQG2z10[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> This is how I like my Who.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;CLqOJ-Y2YbU]http://youtu.be/CLqOJ-Y2YbU[/video]


Wow. I'd never seen (or heard) that. remarkable to see them so young, and looking like a high school band.


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

For me, this is the Who rocking damn hard. Listen to that guitar tone. Especially when Pete plays the power chord riff in the first chorus. I also love how Moon gets right into it in the chorus riff after the solo and misses the cue into the verse at 3:08. Probably thinking of that bad of dynamite waiting for him in his hotel room.

"A hotel manager once called Moon in his room and asked him to lower the volume on his cassette recorder, because there was "too much noise." In response, Moon asked him up to his room, excused himself to the bathroom, put a lit stick of dynamite in the toilet, and shut the bathroom door. Upon returning, he asked the manager to stay as he wanted to explain something. Following the explosion, Moon turned the recording back on and proclaimed, "That was noise. This is The 'Oo."

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=bETMEfUs79Q[/video]


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

As much as Pete complains these days about Keith not ever giving him a straight back beat, The Who would not be the who and their impact would definitely not have been the same if ||Keith was not there doing his thing. I have no idea why he does not acknowledge that The Who was one of those magical mystical convergences where the whole was greater than its individual parts. Or maybe that is what pisses Pete off?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

who cares what pisses him off? he's pedophile, and had he been caught here, or in the states, he would have gone to jail, like all the other pervs who like child porn. maybe he's just too cool for anyone to fault him for it? i did get temporarily banned from tgp for mentioning this very same thing. their weak-ass claim was that they were afraid of being lible for slander. it mattered not that i could post many links to reputable news sites outlining everything i said. all i can think is, that porn he had was someone's children. it's only the slightest turns of fate that kept those children from being yours or mine, or someone we know. but who cares, right? cause he can smash guitars and be real cool. he's rich and famous and deserves not to be held accountable for what he does, i suppose.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> who cares what pisses him off? he's pedophile, and had he been caught here, or in the states, he would have gone to jail, like all the other pervs who like child porn. maybe he's just too cool for anyone to fault him for it? i did get temporarily banned from tgp for mentioning this very same thing. their weak-ass claim was that they were afraid of being lible for slander. it mattered not that i could post many links to reputable news sites outlining everything i said. all i can think is, that porn he had was someone's children. it's only the slightest turns of fate that kept those children from being yours or mine, or someone we know. but who cares, right? cause he can smash guitars and be real cool. he's rich and famous and deserves not to be held accountable for what he does, i suppose.


Ya, its true that celebs get excused for all manner of behavior, because ppls idolatry don't want to let go of them.
Always boggled my mind that pee-wee hermans career was ended for getting caught wanking in a porn theater, a relatively harmless although distasteful act, while Magic Johnson was celebrated as a "hero" for running around, possibly behind his wife and getting AIDS.


----------

